# Automated Aquarium



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Since retiring a year ago, I've had the opportunity to help expand my wife's business. In 2014, that means several trips out of town from 4-60 days. Not having anyone to mind my tank, I need to fully automate it. (110 gallon tank with 15 cichlids)
So far, after discussions on water changes and heating options, I'm going to add a drip feed system and overflow to take care of water changes and a quality Temperature controller running dual 300w titanium heaters to handle heating.
Today, I received an Eheim dual feed automatic feeder to handle feeding. But the hoppers are way too small to handle enough food for 15 cichlids for 60 days. I have some time before I need to worry about being gone for more than a week, so my plan is to modify the hoppers' capacities before the big trip. 
The final piece of the puzzle is filtration. I have a Cascade 1500 canister and an in tank Maxi-jet 1200 attached to a 1l poly-filled water bottle for circulation and polishing. The Cascade 1500 can go 2 months between cleaning, but my polisher doesn't go 2 weeks before flow is significantly reduced. I'm thinking of looking at alternative polishing media to prolong its life, or going to a hideous-looking 1/2 gallon poly-filled bottle as a last resort. 
I also have a Whisper AP-150 running an 18" bubble strip which also aids circulation.

What am I missing? Any suggestions or comments on the above would be welcomed.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

You don't really need polishing while you're gone; it's for us humans - the fish won't care.

What are you missing: Those are the basics - water changes, food, filter, temperature. Things that would concern me: The food going bad, or the feeder jamming or otherwise malfunctioning. Unexpected long-duration power loss with nobody there to do anything about it. Other equipment failure.

Personally, I'd want sensors that would let me know how things are going remotely, and someone that could go take care of things should something fail.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

atreis said:


> You don't really need polishing while you're gone; it's for us humans - the fish won't care.
> 
> What are you missing: Those are the basics - water changes, food, filter, temperature. Things that would concern me: The food going bad, or the feeder jamming or otherwise malfunctioning. Unexpected long-duration power loss with nobody there to do anything about it. Other equipment failure.
> 
> Personally, I'd want sensors that would let me know how things are going remotely, and someone that could go take care of things should something fail.


Good points. I have a security camera that I can train on the tank and watch remotely from my I-pad. And my son lives about a half hour away in case of emergencies. I'll make sure that the camera is trained on the feeder and thermometer, so I'll be able to catch any malfunctions quickly. I'm not sure it has remote panning. I haven't installed it yet. 
I'm wondering if there's a best way to mount the feeder to prevent moisture from reaching the mini cichlid pellets that I feed the fish. I thought of a long chute, but then I have to worry about food getting stuck on the way down or at the exit end, if it gets wet.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Dual 300W titanium heaters on a 110G tank sounds excessive. I have one 300W on my 112G in a basement that's around 65F in the winter. The tank stays steady at 78F. A heater failure (getting stuck on), or in your case a controller failure, would be a major concern for me with two 300W heaters.

I agree with atreis about the value of a sensor in your situation. I don't have personal experience with it but have been curious about the Seneye Home system. It may be something that's helpful for you. Here's a detailed review of the product on youtube.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

zimmy said:


> Dual 300W titanium heaters on a 110G tank sounds excessive. I have one 300W on my 112G in a basement that's around 65F in the winter. The tank stays steady at 78F. A heater failure (getting stuck on), or in your case a controller failure, would be a major concern for me with two 300W heaters.
> 
> I agree with atreis about the value of a sensor in your situation. I don't have personal experience with it but have been curious about the Seneye Home system. It may be something that's helpful for you. Here's a detailed review of the product on youtube.


Right now, I have one of the heaters set a couple degrees below the other, thinking that it will only come on if the first heater dies. Once I get the controller, I will use both heaters in the full on position and let the Radco control operation. No worry about heaters getting stuck on, the Radco will cycle one or both as needed.

I'll check the video out later, I'm on the road now. thanks for your input.


----------

